
Moments, the best of Twitter in an instant - dannynemer
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/moments-the-best-of-twitter-in-an-instant-0
======
ChrisArchitect
twitter obviously desperate to get trending topics/news connected to people,
ads, extend the reach of tweets etc ..... but this sort of curation stuff is
tough -IMO you should be able to rely on your own follows, but I suppose
that's only pro-users and not 'casuals' who just follow their friends and
celebs. haha

I find that if a story is big enough, it will keep getting shared thru the
day, commented on etc...so even like, those waking up on the West Coast,
you'll know what big news broke over in NYC at 8am Eastern within a short
time...... (or further, what happened in the EU overnight etc)

and what of trends/hashtags? If there's some big news shouldn't be able to
click the trend/hashtag and see that twitter sort of 'Top Tweets' to get the
jist?

~~~
sanderjd
I used twitter quite a bit for a couple years, tried to be a good "pro user"
that gets tons of value from the service by painstakingly curated my own feed,
and eventually left because it was all too much. I'm interested in news, have
little interest in my friends (on twitter that is; I like my friends more in
real life) and zero interest in celebrities. If that makes me a "casual", oh
well! Moments seems like a fantastic product to me, and might bring me back as
a user.

